# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Wave un chaton  au poils mi-longs au charme fou !

## salambo

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Wave
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 Seul mâle dune portée de 3 petits bouts âgés de 3 mois, Wave est une petite vraie pile électrique : Il escalade tout ce qu'il peut, galope,  saute et bouscule tout le monde dès que la pâtée arrive... Si une mouche a le malheur d'entrer dans la pièce, il se transforme en puce et fait des sauts de trois fois sa taille. Bref, un chaton dans toute sa puissance ! C'est aussi le moins peureux de la fratrie, déjà très à l'aise au contact des humains, friand de caresses et de sessions de jeux. En plus il est très beau, avec son poil long et ses jolies taches grises. Wave a été élevé par sa maman et avec ses deux surs, Wizz et Wink elles aussi à ladoption. Nous lui recherchons un foyer où il pourra se dépenser comme un petit fou, avec ou un copain chat. Wave est visible à Paris 20ème  sous lassociation Adopte un Matou. Il est proposé à ladoption : identifié (puce électronique) primo-vacciné (typhus/coryza) et déparasité (vers/puces). Stérilisation obligatoire dès ses 6 mois. Placement suivi. Frais dadoption : 160 .  Pour aller la voir ou avoir plus d'infos adressez un SMS à Laurence la présidente d'Adopte Un Matou au 06 87 41 18 26 OU retournez-nous le formulaire de pré adoption disponible sur notre site www.AdopteunMatou.com

----------


## salambo

Wave est réservé en cours d adoption  ::

----------

